# Leigh Super 12 - thinking about buying



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I need a good dovetail jig. I picked up the EZ Pro but it's just not accurate - great idea but poorly executed.

Been looking at the Leigh Super 12 and was wondering what the pro's and con's are with it. Before I sink $250 bux, I'd like to hear some first hand experience.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

I purchased the 24" d4 with isolok templates.

Love it, at first I never thought I would never use the full 24". I find reasons to use it. I find contrasting woods and put them together. 

I started doing art shows when I got laid off last year. People love the dovetails, I get a lot of compliments on the quality. The whole set up cost just under $1000. Pricey . It was paid for with one sale. 









When it comes to shop tools if you know down the road that you could use the bigger one or better one and you can afford it. Buy the bigger or better to start with.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I really can't afford the $1K option but I don't want to experiment any more. I want something good and reliable, something that make tight joints.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

The Leigh jig is adjustable. If I'm not getting a tight joint from my practice piece, I adjust it and try again. It took 30 minutes from the time I started with my first practice piece to having a tight joint. That includes reading the book to see what I had missed. 

My neighbor wanted to make ten boxes last yr as Christmas. Gifts. He had no experience with router or dovetails. It took two hrs to have all the boards cut, routed and glued up. I assisted with set up but he did the routing. 
Once you get the jig setup have a couple of practice pieces . You can make the joints as tight or loose as you want. 
Have you tried there website?
If you live close by I would be happy to show you how it works.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ya, watch Craig's list an eBay. Have seen these sale for a lot less.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i'm in philadelphia pa. if you are near enough, i'd love a lesson!

i'm going after a d4 right now.


----------



## mark c (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck, I searched Midwest and seen one in ill, with a isolok for around 350.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I just got a super 12 last week. For the money it's unbeatable man. Found one barely used for 199 on Amazon, but even at 259 it's a great deal. Super precise, totally adjustable to minute amounts, and easily repeatable results. 

I've used it for through dt's and half blind dt's so far, but that scratches the surface. Next will be a rabbeted half blind for the drawers on a cabinet in process. 

I'd like a 24" machine but my budget won't allow it right now. If you're in the same spot, the super 12 is where it's at.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

how does making half blind scratch the surface?

awesome and great to hear. i have a line on a d4 in the 350 range, still wrapped, never used. hope to get it!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha I meant that it only scratches the surface - as in there's way more advanced joints possible. Good luck on the d4 man! That's a great buy at that price


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Looking at the D4 options, the addon I would pick up first is the mortising template. Looks really awesome and it also doubles to make large dovetails - like 1 1/2"


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

d4 arrived a few days ago and i just assembled it. i was really happily surprised at how easy it was to put together and how straight forward adjustments are with this thing. i think i am going to have a lot of fun with this.


----------

